# Normal for budgies to be afraid of each other?



## BarelyBudgie (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey there! Long time lurker, new memberrr - 
So basically, I've had my budgie (his name is Orion!) for around a year now, and recently decided that because I'll be a lot busier with school, I've decided to get him another buddy so that he won't get lonely while I'm not at home.
So I did! Two days ago we welcomed Cosmo into our home, we put them in separate cages, but everytime Orion even hears him move around his cage, he freaks, and starts flapping around his own, and then that causes Cosmo to do the same.
How should I go about getting them to be less afraid around each other? And will Cosmo be able to catch on with tricks if he watches Orion?
And should I give Cosmo any fly time at the moment?

Sorry for the abundance of questions, and thank you in advance !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Do you currently have Cosmo's cage in a different room than Orion's?

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If the two birds are kept in separate rooms they will hear one another from a distance and become used to the idea there is another bird in the home.
Orion may be "freaking and flapping" in his cage at this time because he wants to get to the other budgie.

With regard to Cosmo you need to give him a couple of weeks to settle in and get used to his new environment and his cage. I would not recommend out of cage time duirng the first few weeks.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

When Cosmo has been with you for awhile and he and Orion have been introduced in neutral territory and then become friends, Cosmo will probably be inclined to mimic Orion's behavior which will help in teaching him tricks.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Although I can't add to the expert information provided above by Deborah, I will say that I was also a long-time lurker and it's great you've decided to come out of the shadows  :spy:

I hope to see you around and if you have any questions after reading through all the links provided, we'd be more than happy to help 

We'd love to meet Cosmo and Orion when you get the chance  

:wave:


----------

